# Flowering fert question



## Weedsteve420

So*I am about to begin flowering, and I was looking at different stuff at Lowes and Walmart. Closest ratios I could find was this. Thinking*about top dressing with it. Or will it be better to use a general liquid feet like 5-5-5? This is*3-5-4






Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven

Just a suggestion, I would look more towards a brand that is designed to work well with the Mg loving plant your trying to feed. I'll not make any suggestions unless you ask, since I feel like you know your grow and grow habits better than I. Peace.


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome stephenpump101  I am glad you found us.. So like Kraven said some folks think using marijuana specific food is better.  Is your budget tight? I actually don't think this food you have would be horrible. It has time release nutes(fertilizer)  and cannabis  plants don't like that. They tell us when they are hungry, that way we don't over fertilize.  What are your plants in now? 
There are lots of options and if you want specific names of things we will be happy to do that.. Let us know your budget and if you are organic or synthetic and lots of folks will be by to help.

Again, welcome to our site.. MP is an awesome place.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Is there some compelling reason that you aren't/won't order nutes online?  Home Depot and Walmart do not have the best selections, especially in the winter.


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Just a suggestion, I would look more towards a brand that is designed to work well with the Mg loving plant your trying to feed. I'll not make any suggestions unless you ask, since I feel like you know your grow and grow habits better than I. Peace.




I ain't chicken.......this will get it done........

http://www.nehydro.com/fertilizers-...ers/flora-series-fertilizer-3-part-kit-32-oz/

http://www.nehydro.com/fertilizers-...droponics-stimulators/kool-bloom-liquid-32oz/

http://www.nehydro.com/fertilizers-.../calimagic-calcium-magnesium-supplement-32oz/

http://www.nehydro.com/ph-tds-testing/ph-adjustment/gh-ph-down-32oz/


----------



## zem

if you really had to, you could get by with at least vegetable ferts like tomato and such, these are different than flowers and roses and their requirements


----------



## Hushpuppy

The first question here should be; Are you wanting to go with "organic soil" grow or a more synthetic nutrient grow? Do you know the difference? The reason I ask is that the nutrients that you listed are "advertised" to be organic. If you are a beginner, then you shouldn't mix organic and synthetic feeding together. Cannabis is a very need specific plant, and a "high energy" plant, much like heavy fruiting plants. You don't want to use an "all purpose" fertilizer for them unless you just have no choice. In that case, get a good organic mix of soil and feed it with organic nutrients.

Welcome to The Passion  don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Rosebud

Grower13 said:


> I ain't chicken.......this will get it done........
> 
> http://www.nehydro.com/fertilizers-...ers/flora-series-fertilizer-3-part-kit-32-oz/
> 
> http://www.nehydro.com/fertilizers-...droponics-stimulators/kool-bloom-liquid-32oz/
> 
> http://www.nehydro.com/fertilizers-.../calimagic-calcium-magnesium-supplement-32oz/
> 
> http://www.nehydro.com/ph-tds-testing/ph-adjustment/gh-ph-down-32oz/



Thank you G13!!!!!!


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Thank you G13!!!!!!




you know it ain't Monsanto any more?


----------



## Rosebud

I didn't have monsanto on my mind, I had your good help on my mind.  To share your winning formula is very kind, that is all.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I didn't have monsanto on my mind, I had your good help on my mind.  To share your winning formula is very kind, that is all.




I wouldn't have it unless it was shared with me......... I follow directions well......... and had a grandmother who taught me to clone plants in 2nd grade......... wonder if I should show her pics of my plants.

View attachment IMG_0097.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

G13,,,I bet you used MG Bloom Booster for that plant. :rofl:  Dont lie.

By the way,,awesome looking my friend.


----------



## Weedsteve420

Well I keep a super tight budget on my grow honestly I ended up using the organic i i posted as a top dressing. dude the plants liked it a lot lol but before this I was using Alaska fish fert organic 5-1-1. According to the directions on the package called for 1 cup per 10 cube feet of soil, so my soil in the pots is about 1 cube foot so I used 1/10 a cup and mixed it into thee soil and watered. According it supposed to be good for 8 weeks. No burns on plants showing.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420

14 bag seeds. I started soil for 14 seedlings  in solo cups, after about 2 weeks I transplanted to 2.5 gallons of soil 50/50 mix organic ecoscraps gardening soil and coarse tube sand.used Alaska fish feet every 2 weeks. I am over a month into this. Every plant has my LST, topped, and supercropped. 1 male found, so 13 left atm. And now I have added the 8 week time release flowering nutes organic. Planning to start 12/12 lighting next week. There's 3 weak plants and I am probably going to discard them. I feed the plants with boiled/cooled then phed water to 6.5 and runoff is checked and its also 6.5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

I use that Fish Fertilizer in my Veggie garden.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Keep a close eye out for hermies.  As you got 13 out of 14 females, the seeds were almost certainly selfed.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,there is a reason you get bagseed.


----------



## Weedsteve420

I know generally if the parent plant was a herm then the seeds will be germ, found that out well after I started all this though. I am mainly doing this as experience before I decide to buy seeds. So if they germ I will probably just let them rock to finish.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

Its all good Bro,,i have grown out Bagseed before. Got some good dank couple times,,,got some hermies too. Lol


----------



## Weedsteve420

I have spent under 200 dollars on this operation, so I am not to sad about it.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420

this are tiny but first one I have a male. 2nd looking like a?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso

I dont see any preflowers there.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Too soon to tell. But keep an eye on them. You easily have a week or two to find the males (from the moment "puberty" begins) before they can cause problems.


----------



## St_Nick

Bag seed isn't a bad thing but it does tend to herm but it does still smoke the same.  Probably is a strain that likes to grow outside and probably pretty durable too.  If it is an outdoor strain,  you really want to let it go 7-8 wks before you flower it out. Otherwise the buds will be needlessly small.  Just a thought.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Dan789

StephenP, one suggestion I'd offer is to utilize some 4"square boxes (electrical) on the back off those "keyless" light sockets.  It might keep you from problems along the way.  If you're not sure of the "how to" check out "YouTube", under general electrical methods or anything on safe electrical diy stuff. I think HD has a few books available too.  imho.


----------



## sopappy

zem said:


> if you really had to, you could get by with at least vegetable ferts like tomato and such, these are different than flowers and roses and their requirements



indeed! before my VPN, youtube and this place,  I used Tomato fertilizer with great results


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> I didn't have monsanto on my mind, I had your good help on my mind.  To share your winning formula is very kind, that is all.



HAH! I wish it was as easy as using the same nutes he does, Rosebud.
I am going to try that Bloom treat one though


----------



## WeedHopper

I have used all kids of ferts back in the day when there were no MJ fertilizers sold in stores. Some of the best Skunk ever was grown with Tomato Fertilizers in my younger days. course lke everything else,,we must evole,,and MJ Fertilizers have done just that,,as has the Dank *** Strains we have these days. Dialed in by Science. I love Science and Evolution.


----------



## Hushpuppy

By bringing MJ growing indoors, we have had to optimize the environmental elements to get a similar potential to outdoor growing. That in of itself forces us to move to more specialized nutrients. I would think that outdoor environments of older days were more forgiving of nutrient inaccuracies due to the environmental factors, but as we have dialed in everything, we have dialed in the need for more specific nutes and nute methods. Its interesting how the whole process has morphed over the last 60 years.


----------



## Weedsteve420

Old thread but here they are as of 2 weeks into flowering and final lollypop done..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy

They are coming along


----------



## Lesso

Did the first two plants turn out to be girls? I didnt think i saw any male preflowers


----------



## Kraven

This is a very interesting approach, looks alot like the first indoor grow of mine. I firmly believe there is more than one way to get good buds. I'm also anxious to see the flower pic's. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## Weedsteve420

There coming along.
Starting to look really good.





Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## sopappy

Kraven said:


> This is a very interesting approach, looks alot like the first indoor grow of mine. I firmly believe there is more than one way to get good buds. I'm also anxious to see the flower pic's. Good luck and green mojo.



ooooo she's back hahaha fun with avatars, she looks thinner than I recall


----------



## Weedsteve420

Well I pulled cut them down after taking a sample. Super instant intense high. 177 grams wet. Now they are drying and then going to cure. wet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You cut them down already?!?


----------



## Gooch

did you happen to look at the trichomes with a microscope? they look early but i dont see any trich pics so i cant really tell


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont look ready to me,,but to each his own.


----------



## grass hopper

very sad grow. looks very early. what date did u flip to 12/12?? sorry bud..


----------



## Hushpuppy

Seeing the browning pistil hairs on the buds(with little new pistil growth) is an early sign that she is getting to her last days, but to get the best of the plant, you should be looking at the resin glands(trichomes) as these are most accurate at telling harvest time. If you took the plants before the resin glands fully matured, then the high will often be very zippy-trippy and often cause paranoia. You would also have less active THC which will make the potency weaker. I hope for you that isn't the case, but in every grow we learn more and more about how to do it better


----------



## Weedsteve420

Well I cut then because of major herm issues. This was to prevent further seeding issues. Chopped about 2 weeks early. I dried them out and the buds are in a Mason jar which I am burping. The high is very instant and intense, and kinda a high which makes everything funny. I am happy with the results I got. I plan to buy some ferm seeds with easy genetics for my next grow. This was my first and a learning lesson.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy

Every grow you do will teach you something about growing this plant. It is often quite challenging to get to harvest without making some kind of mistake, but if you can learn from those mistakes then you will get better.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

1 gram of the Jobes nutes posted in the op yields as follows.

8ppm N
6ppm P
9ppm K
1ppm MG
21ppm Ca

These nutes however do contain many strains of bacteria.. My only concern would be the use of urea as a source of N..

These nutes might have there place, but they are exremely lacking in a balanced profile for cannabis.. Perhaps integrating with other nutrients to make a more complete profile.


----------

